# Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung über Wlan router: HÄÄ? WIE GEHT DAS



## headghot (2. Juli 2007)

ALOHA 
ich hab da mal eine frage : ich habe mir einen neuen Pc mit windows Vista premium 32bit zugelegt, meinen alten pc mit Xp home edition meinem bruder überlassen und beide sind an den Wlan router vom laptop von meinem vater angeschlossen und internet fähig. Da ich und mein Bruder jez einen eigenen Pc haben wollen wir natürlich ne runde von etage zu etage zokkn.Nur bekomm ich das irgendwie nicht gebacken eine drahtlose netzwerkverbindung zu erstellen.Die sache mit dem flash-laufwerk hab ich schon gemacht aber die verbindung klappt doch nicht (die verbindung zu meinem vater schon)  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...denn ich veranstalte bald mal wieder eine lan-party und weiß nicht ob die verbindung dort auch so problemlos klappt wie bei meinem alten XP rechner (Ip-veränderung=192.168.0.X )

Ich bedanke mich schoneinmal im Vorhinaus...
PS: 3faches FETTES LOB an diese website  die tutorials für after effects sind genial und hilfreich


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Juli 2007)

Aloha! 

Überprüfe mal bitte den Namen der Arbeitsgruppe! Wenn Du Glück hast, liegt es bloss daran das Dein Vista nicht die richtige Arbeitsgruppe enthält (ich bin nicht sicher ob das beim Übertragen der Netzwerkeinstellungen XP<->Vista korrekt ankommt).

In 80% der bisherigen Probleme die ich soweit mit Vista lösen durfte lag es daran das die Arbeitsgruppe nicht die gleiche wie bei XP war.
Denke daran das Du für jeden Netzwerkadapter eigene Netzwerk-Einstellungen vornehmen kannst. (Ist ganz praktisch bei Vista)


----------



## headghot (17. Juli 2007)

Schonma danke für die Antwort, aber wie genau überprüfe ich den Namen der Arbeitsgruppe und kann den ändern?


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Juli 2007)

Systemsteuerung / System / Computername / Arbeitsgruppe / ändern


----------

